# Test POLL - Please respond just for fun



## wade (Aug 10, 2015)

Please rate how you found our 2015 UK BBQ meeting

If you were not there then please let us know what you would have thought if you had attended


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 10, 2015)

I have maxed out on my PM's for the day.


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 10, 2015)

Wade can you PM Steve Johnson and Red Robbo, to tick poll on the vote page. I can not send any more PM's


----------

